# Larrivee D-03 opinions?



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Going to look at one tonight. Asking $800

Does anyone own one or have any experience?

Thanks


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, I bought it... 



http://imgur.com/ePP7Od1


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

That’s a bargain for $800.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's actually a steal for 800. Congrats!


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks guys

bit of a sad story, it had been the seller's father's guitar. He has passed on.

the seller plays a Taylor 4oo series. He loves the Larrivee, but prefers the cutaway and pick up of his Taylor (the Larrivee doesn’t have either)

the $800 was what L&M had offered to buy it from him.

seems like a good guy - just wanted it to go somewhere that it would get played

I’ll do a separate post, but looking for opinions on installing a pick up and adding a strap mount (only has an end pin right now)

any suggestions? I was looking at K&K Pure Mini and LL Baggs Lyric. I have an old Dean Markley sound hole, which may tide me over. A little nervous about drilling in either case

thanks guys - it will get played and might just leave it as is... I have an Ovation I can plug in!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah you got a good deal there. That means L&M thinks they can sell the guitar at least 1200. Way back over 10 years ago are so, the D03 was considered 'as good as' the Martin D28. I'm not able to confirm that coz I don't have D28. 
Your choices of pickups are excellent.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I concur with those above. It's a great guitar, easily amplified with a quality pickup. 

Nice back story by the way. I love a guitar with a story.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dave B4 said:


> ... I’ll do a separate post, but looking for opinions on installing a pick up and adding a strap mount (only has an end pin right now)
> 
> any suggestions? I was looking at K&K Pure Mini and LL Baggs Lyric. I have an old Dean & Markley sound hole, which may tide me over. A little nervous about drilling in either case


Nice find! Both good pick-up choices. For me, the upgrade to the LR Baggs Anthem is worthwhile - particularly if you're a fingerpicker or gig a lot. Enjoy that guitar!


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Actually, the LR Baggs Anthem SL is exactly the same price as the Lyric, and a better fit for that guitar. No need to spend a bunch more money on the full Anthem. I install a few per week, and no complaints so far. Will @la grange guitar workshop (FB)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have an older model d-03 with the clear pickguard and I'm installing a Schatten HFN passive pickup on it, just haven't had the time or should I say I have not put anytime for it. I have also one on my Martin 0015. Schatten Design is based in Waterloo, On.

HFN Series For Steel String Guitars


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks Chito - do you use the HFN preamp or something else?

Will - thanks for the recommendation on the Anthem SL. Looks like a local dealer sells them and installs for an extra $69 (I’m in Southern Ontario, so can't work with you easily in QC!)

I ran the serial number on the Larrivee website - it’s a 2008


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

@Dave B4 I have an L.R. Baggs Para Acoustic D.I. I also have an HFN Black Box Plug-in Volume Control so that I can turn the volume down without having to go to the Acoustic DI.

Mine is a 2004.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

those D-03's are great guitars. a buddy of mine has/had one

congrats to Dave on the NGD!


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Update: had a K&K mini installed by The Acoustic Room in Hamilton. They also filed the fret ends. Great guy to deal with (Mark) and the pickup and matching preamp sound great!


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Latest update - a couple of months of good humidity in the case have really 'smoothened' out the feel of this guitar! I’m so happy. Have been playing on the deck most of the day while smoking a brisket! Life is good!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I got a used but mint L-03koa some ten years ago. I had paid 900$ CAD then. Had a Schertler blue stick in, which I replaced with LR-Baggs iBeam and piezzo combo : Great !
Also owned a p-03R and an OM-03R (replaced with an OM-09) : Larrivées are great guitars !


----------

